# N Fork Flathead River Camping



## Billy Goat (Feb 3, 2011)

You could do the traditional multi day float or if you don't want to pack your boat everyday, NF is easy to car camp all the way back down. We just shuttle around in the eve. It gets all cars back down by the end. I haven't been up in a couple of years but have heard NFFlat is requiring groovers for floaters. I dunno, but I suspect 4Runner does.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

We just car camp on that stretch. It's also pretty easy to find someone in the campgrounds who will run your shuttle for beer or a little cash.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

We did it last year, 5 days, there are really nice camps on the gravel bars. If your party is smaller you can get a permit to camp on the NP side of the river, they have some great camps. It is great to get away from the regular campgrounds, I liked the gravel bars better. The fishing was unbelievable, we liked it so much we want to do again maybe next year. The put-in at the Border is pretty minimal, and tends to be a zoo but most just do day trips so we had no competition for campsites. Make sure you know where the log jam is. The river really braids in that area if you take the extreme right channel it is easy. I put a GPS point in on River Brain. Easy float fun for kids.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

There isn't a groover dump station and they definitely encourage groovers. We used wag bags that's what the rangers suggested and it worked out fine we disposed of them in a dumpster, no fuss, no mess.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Cat holes are a no-no for overnights. Interestingly, there is no such prohibition on day trips.

AFAIK, there are no regulations on how you pack it out, just that you do.


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

I've seen people camped at the old air strip below Schnaus cabin and of course Big Creek campground. We generally get one of the forest service cabins and day trip from there ourselves. We did a multi day once from the Canada put in and slept in Ford Cabin one night, Ben Rover the next night and Big Creek Campground the last night. It was great. Stay in the right channel after Coal Creek. That log jam is nothing to screw with. I speak from experience......


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

Me too. Found my way into it once a few years ago, not an experience I ever want to repeat.


----------

